
Lessons learned from our first Running Lean experiment - couac
https://tailordev.fr/blog/2016/04/29/crick-lean-failure/
======
alistproducer2
Running Lean is a good book. I didn't make it through the whole thing (yet)
but some of the concepts stick with me.

